# My Siamese Kittens! <3



## Kelly-Duke (Nov 14, 2011)

Now four months old, growing so fast. Love them!! 








Girl - Brooklyn








Boy - Bronx


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

What gorgeous little babies! They even match your bathroom! :lol:


----------



## aBeautifulLie94 (Jul 4, 2010)

feedmycats said:


> What gorgeous little babies! They even match your bathroom! :lol:


I was gonna say that! 

The are gorgeous, their names are cool too!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

feedmycats said:


> What gorgeous little babies! They even match your bathroom! :lol:


It's so hard to not laugh out loud in the office :lol:
Yeah I guess Kelly got her kittens and the bathroom in one combo :devil


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

little blue-eyed monsters in the making, very cute..


----------



## Kelly-Duke (Nov 14, 2011)

feedmycats said:


> What gorgeous little babies! They even match your bathroom! :lol:


 
Ahaha! This is true. Clearly, I did that on purpose!


----------



## Kelly-Duke (Nov 14, 2011)

$hAzZa said:


> I was gonna say that!
> 
> The are gorgeous, their names are cool too!


Hehe thanks, credit to my boyfriend to thinking of their names!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

So cute! I also love the names. <3


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

CUTE!! Bronx looks a bit like my Yoshi did.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

They are gorgeous and I love the names you chose for them!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Double gorgeous! Double cuteness! And I LOVE those names!


----------



## Kelly-Duke (Nov 14, 2011)

Kobster said:


> Double gorgeous! Double cuteness! And I LOVE those names!


Thanks  They are really the best ever! The most well-behaved kittens I've ever owned! Getting two at once was really the best decision we could have made! Instead of terrorizing our apartment, they terrorize eachother! haha


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Kelly-Duke said:


> Thanks  They are really the best ever! The most well-behaved kittens I've ever owned! Getting two at once was really the best decision we could have made! Instead of terrorizing our apartment, they terrorize eachother! haha


I really wish we had gotten 2.


----------



## Kelly-Duke (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's another cute picture of Bronx, taken yesterday!!


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

What perfect spoiled expressions they have! I'm sure they learning to train you very quickly! Enjoy them!!


----------

